# fuddy duddy alert



## BillConnerFASTC (May 6, 2017)

I know grammar and literacy are generally in decline and acceptably so by the majority it seems, and I'm not going to reverse it, but please, when referring to the path that serves rows of seats, it's an aisle, not an isle. An isle is an island or peninsula, especially small ones. An aisle by internet definition is "a passage between rows of seats in a building such as a church or theater, an airplane, or a train" and by code definition "an unenclosed exit access component that defines and provides a path of egress travel". 

I've given up on architects and builders, who get this wrong more than people here, but please theatre people ought to get this one right.

Back to mourning the loss of literacy in private.


----------



## derekleffew (May 6, 2017)

Ain't homophones grand?

(Since he started it), how about:

yoke vs. yolk
cord vs. chord
border vs. boarder
douser vs. dowser
palette vs. pallet

Others?

(Note: bulb/lamp, podium/lectern, base/socket are a different type of fauz pax: https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/interchangeability-of-terms.21787/ .)


----------



## JD (May 6, 2017)

Do you know how many Emails and letters I have written that contain a sentence along the lines of this one?:
"Shure, 5 pm will be fine."
(One of the hazards of the industry.)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 6, 2017)

I do get upset when the principal confuses lectern with podium, dais, platform and stage.

And I do get caught by auto-correct - especially names.


----------



## derekleffew (May 6, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I do get upset when the principal confuses ...


How about when the principle does it?


----------



## JohnD (May 6, 2017)

Dear Fuddy Duddy,
Might I suggest you relax and have a Nutty Buddy, you'll feel better soon. 
Just like when life gives you lelmons, have a martini with a twist.
I do wonder if Arnold Schwarzenegger has ever considered buying a private island somewhere and calling it _*Isle BeBack*_.


----------



## rsmentele (May 8, 2017)

JD said:


> Do you know how many Emails and letters I have written that contain a sentence along the lines of this one?:
> "Shure, 5 pm will be fine."



I do the same thing!!!


----------



## JonCarter (Aug 13, 2017)

A bit late to this discussion, but I'm in agreement with Bill and most of the others who've posted. We're (or at least you're) in the communication business, and as such should not only use proper terminology when speaking and writing, but set an example for the younger members of the community. My pet peeve is the terrible misuse of the English language by many newscasters and weathercasters on television. Newspaper writers are not quite so bad, but then, only us old farts read the newspapers anyway.

And I heartily second the comments re: "auto-complete", which is all too often not "auto-correct" but "auto-_in_correct"!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 13, 2017)

Don't get me started on effect vs affect.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 13, 2017)

I was astounded by how many times that "senario" is used at prosoundweb. About as bad as "for all intensive purposes".

Oh well, Say Lavee and carpe my diem*.

*not to be confused with "crap per diem".


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 13, 2017)

JohnD said:


> About as bad as "for all intensive purposes".


Defiantly!!!


----------



## dbaxter (Aug 13, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Don't get me started on effect vs affect.



Well, they could use "impact" as a verb instead. Drives me nuts.


----------



## thatactorguy (Aug 14, 2017)

Enjoying the conversation  Not much need for me to step in with my own suggestions, so I'll just sit isley by...


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 14, 2017)

thatactorguy said:


> Enjoying the conversation  Not much need for me to step in with my own suggestions, so I'll just sit isley by...


 @thatactorguy How are the Isley brothers these days and what was that huge hit they had again? I recall it being released on the "Quality Records" label, at least that's the label it was on here in Canada at the time.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 14, 2017)

I was going to post a joke about "duck" tape, but then I happened to do a quick Google search and learned myself something-


> Today I found out Duct tape was originally named “Duck” tape and originally only came in green, not silver.




> As to why it was originally called “Duck” tape by the soldiers isn’t entirely known. It is commonly thought that because it was green and shed water, like a duck, the soldiers took to calling the tape “Duck” tape...
> 
> So how did “Duck” tape eventually come to be known as “Duct” tape and be sold primarily silver in color instead of army green? When the soldiers of WWII came home, they brought “Duck” tape with them... Some manufacture then got the bright idea to start selling it as a means to connect heating and air conditioning ducts...
> 
> Ironically, researchers at the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, Environmental Energy Division concluded that you should never use Duct tape to seal ducts. Their tests showed that under typical duct conditions, duct tape becomes brittle and will fail quickly. Duct tape also can catch on fire or just smolder and produce toxic smoke.




Better just stick to gaph tape for my duck work....


----------



## MRW Lights (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## thatactorguy (Aug 14, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @thatactorguy How are the Isley brothers these days and what was that huge hit they had again? I recall it being released on the "Quality Records" label, at least that's the label it was on here in Canada at the time.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Lord, last time I saw them on an album, I think it was K-tel...

No disrespect to the Isley Brothers- they were a powerhouse back in the day!


----------



## thatactorguy (Aug 14, 2017)

StradivariusBone said:


> Better just stick to gaph tape for my duck work....



"Hey, give me that really neat black cloth duct tape." "You mean this $15 roll of GAFFER'S TAPE???" Ugh...

Oh, and farther vs. further. Goodness people, the giveaway as to which one to use is in the first syllable of FARther!


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 15, 2017)

thatactorguy said:


> Lord, last time I saw them on an album, I think it was K-tel...
> 
> No disrespect to the Isley Brothers- they were a powerhouse back in the day!


 @thatactorguy It's just came to me at 4:02 a.m. my time: "Twist and shout" was the name of their biggest hit, here in Canada at least. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 15, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @thatactorguy It's just came to me at 4:02 a.m. my time: "Twist and shout" was the name of their biggest hit, here in Canada at least.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Isn't it amazing what things pop up in your memory, I hadn't thought of them for decades, but all of a sudden I remembered my high school locker combinations.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 16, 2017)

JohnD said:


> Isn't it amazing what things pop up in your memory, I hadn't thought of them for decades, but all of a sudden I remembered my high school locker combinations.


 @JohnD Well, now that you mention it at 3:20 a.m. my time: 
19-51-21 [My home room] and 46-12-53 [My gymnasium]. "Dudleys" of course.
If you're collecting oddities: The same local progressive die company that was stamping out faces and housings for Dudley combination locks in my area was also stamping out accessories for Cinch Jones black plastic barrier strips in all their sizes and variations.
Now for something truly bizarre: The part number 141-Y has just come to mind as the number for the 90 degree "Y" accessory that extended points on your 141 series blocks so they could be wired from beneath their mounting surface.
There's one for the seriously anal / nerdy geezers among us. 
[Now where have I left my slide rule and pocket protector?]
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------

